# 09 Sentra key fob



## OG Style (May 1, 2018)

I was looking into buying a 09 Sentra and there is no remote with it. Should this car have came with one? Can I buy a fob and program it my self?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some models did not come with the Intelligent Key system and NVIS/IVIS (NISSAN/INFINITI VEHICLE IMMOBILIZER SYSTEM - NATS). Write down the vehicle VIN# and go to a Nissan dealer to determine if the car came with the Intelligent Key system.


----------



## OG Style (May 1, 2018)

It was a dealer selling it and he had no idea.


----------

